# Husbands Debit Card



## KristenJune (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi. 
My husband sometimes gives me possession of his bank debit card to buy groceries and other household bills etc using the pin number. Does this mean that I have to report his bank account on my FABAR ?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Personally, I wouldn't bother. To some extent, a debit card is merely an extension of the bank account to which it is attached. If you're a co-signer on the bank account, then you are supposed to report it on the FBAR/FinCEN - but precisely how and whether you do that is up to you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Having bank accounts in your spouse's name only but using their bank card is an easy way to shield your non-US-citizen spouse, and your money, from the prying eyes of FATCA and FinCEN (FBAR) and all that. 

It may, however, carry some risks in the event of divorce, separation or death of spouse.


----------

